# Trailer w/o ramp



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never had a ramp. Most horses aren't crazy about them. They'll get into and off a step up much more readily than a trailer with a ramp.

As far as what your horse will or won't do, all it takes is training.

The trailer sounds as if it might be a converted stock, especially if it has only one door that swings to the side. If that's the case, it might not have been manufactured to have a divider.

You can take it to a trailer place to determine whether or not a divider can be put into it, but until you get another horse, there's no reason to have one. Your horse will actually prefer having more room.


----------



## Porch Swinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, yay!

I've been worrying over this for days and for no reason. Someone I know told me that horses won't back off a trailer if they can't feel a ramp under their feet. It is very low to the ground.

It isn't a converted stock trailer, the divider was removed by the previous owner for some reason, he didn't have it anymore to put it back.

I saw that a ramp was one of the things that couldn't be lived without in a previous thread here and thought I was in trouble...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

The divider is not a problem until you want to pull with two horses - and even then, it may not be. As for the ramp, as SR said, most horses prefer not to have one. 

Horses can see behind and will feel for the bar. What you should expect is your horse "bunching up" as he is feeling for the ground. Just encourage him to move back and he will get the hang of it. I've never had a horse that didn't like step up trailers.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had several horses that backed off of a trailer with out a ramp perfectly fine. The first couple of times they were hesitant but soon go the hang of it. I now use a larger stock trailer and don't have to back out, but sometimes I do just for mine to get use to the step down. 

When they get to the point of "stepping down" say a word like "step down" and they will learn that is the cue for feeling the step.

Rhonda


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Porch Swinger said:


> Someone I know told me that horses won't back off a trailer if they can't feel a ramp under their feet. It is very low to the ground.


I've had horses for 32 years, and never once have had a problem with a horse refusing to get off a trailer without a ramp.

If he's not used to a step up it'll take him a time or two to get the hang of it, but he'll be fine.




Porch Swinger said:


> It isn't a converted stock trailer, the divider was removed by the previous owner for some reason, he didn't have it anymore to put it back.


Oh, then no problem. Any trailer place should be able to find or fit a divider for your trailer. I was just concerned it had been manufactured without a divider, and didn't have the hook ups for one.

My trailer was missing its divider when I got it, and since I tend to only haul one horse at a time, I've never needed one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! 

I don't have a ramp and don't have problems. In fact number of people told me horses load in/out BETTER without one. Plus those ramps are so heavy (I used my neighbor's trailer couple times) that I always afraid to drop it on my toe.

As for traveling together it's very much depends on horse. Many horses are OK to travel side by side tied next to each other, no divider needed. My qh really hates to have another horse close by - she prefers to have trailer for herself. :wink:


----------



## Porch Swinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, 

You guys are so friendly. That's isn't all too common these days.

I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions once the horse gets here. Meanwhile, do you have any book recommendations?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Book recommendations concerning what?


----------



## Porch Swinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Horse care? 

We don't really know anything, I don't really have any specific questions, just needing to do some reading.

I have Storey's Horse Training book, the Pony Club handbook for my dd, and a Clinton Anderson Horsemanship book. 

Just needing the basics. 

I guess I should start a new thread in a more appropriate place.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you doing self care at home, or will your horse be boarded?

If he'll be at home, how much acreage do you have and have you made sure you're zoned for livestock?


----------



## Porch Swinger (Dec 10, 2010)

We live out in the country, we have lots of livestock, just no horses. Zoning isn't an issue.

We live on 400 acres, but the horse will be on just a few (here at our house). We have all the grass hay we want. We are surrounded by cattle on every side (some are feed lotted, so I don't want the horse with them anyway). We have goats also here at the house. We have a small plot fenced that we are hoping will work for the horse for a little while. It is planted with wheat/bird seed, but isn't really thick or tall. We plant it there every year to turn our goats in it during the later part of winter so they will always have fresh green food. 

I'm a little concerned it might be too rich for the horse, though it is pretty small (1/2 acre). Where he came from was pure dirt/mud, he didn't have anything fresh and it was even smaller than where we plan on putting him. When he comes we are putting our new baby donkey in with him so they will both have company.

ETA:I'm going to copy and paste this so it will be in a more appropriate place...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh good, then you're all set as far as livestock and the ability to care for them. 

Several books you might want to look into buying are Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook (I have it, very useful), Understanding Horse Behavior, Understanding Equine Nutrition, and Wellshod: A Horseshoeing Guide for Owners and Farriers.


----------



## Porch Swinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks,
I'll check the library.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

In case there are no books in lib I'd recommend to check the Internet on stuff like trimming, feeding, etc. There are awesome articles (and websites as for trimming for example) published all over the net.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome, I am also new to this site, ownership, & have my horses at home. I am reading a book called "Keeping a horse the natural way", by Jo Bird, so far very helpful, has side notes by Pat Parelli. I have also found Googleing any of your questions helps, tons of sites and have found Horse folks are always beyond willing to help. You can actually just search this site for most of your questions, I've rarely had to start new threads. Also if you have a great feed store they are always helpfull with nutrition, mine is.


----------

